# sex?



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

how do i i wanna know if i got some males and females in my tank

Your words were edited. Lets find another way of conveying questions without denegrating this forum.

Thanks.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You have to cut them open and look for eggs


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> how do i


 You don't because you can't unless one starts laying eggs or you cut it open


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ahhh i see well i dont really wanna cut them open cuz well then what good are they lol.... aight thanks guys i guess i will see in a few months then


----------

